# Psoriarsis or other autoimmune conditions and recurrent miscarriages?



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies :flower:

Firstly I am so sorry for your losses which has brought you to this section :hugs:

I have just suffered my second mc in 3 months.

I suffer from psoriarsis an autoimmune condition. I also have some food intolerances and have found some info suggesting this could also be related to autoimmune issues.

I can't help but wonder if this is affecting my fertility and is related to my early miscarriages.

I have done some research and found a number of articles suggesting this could be the case. 

I'm wondering if anyone here has any experiance of this? Sadly I am probably going to have to wait for a third miscarriage before I can have any testing but looking for anything I can do myself, a daily dose of baby aspirin seems to be the main thing.

xx


----------



## AllGirlsMama

Hi Laura,

I have Psoriasis as well. It popped up out of nowhere, early this year. I just suffered an early miscarriage and am pregnant again, almost 4 weeks later. I wasn't aware that psoriasis could be linked to early miscarriage. :( So what was the recommendation for miscarriage linked to psoriasis? Was it the daily dose of aspirin you mentioned earlier? My psoriasis has cleared up completely since I got pregnant this time. I've only been ever so slightly itchy once, for a few minutes in the last 2 weeks. In my m/c pregnancy though, it flared up drastically. Hmmm, things to wonder about.

Anyway, it's nice to meet you! I hope you get the issue sorted out asap. I've been taking 50mg of B6 for 3 weeks now and I got my progesterone results back and they were pretty strong, so I'd advise to also take a really good b complex as well to cover another base that may be missed. It's no substitute for progesterone itself, but it helps to boost it. 

Best of luck, would love to chat sometime if you're up for it. xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Allgirlsmama

I've had psoriarsis for 8 years. Its been pretty stable however for the past couple. It's on my head and elbows never really gets any better or worse and have kindof got used to it now.

Advice I've read is a daily dose of aspirin and/or heperin shots. Aspirin I can do myself so bought myself some today. There is some info to suggest aspirin can also cause problems but personally I think the benefits if I do have an autoimmune condition far outweigh these. 

Another treatment is steroids, surprisingly!! There's a Dr in London who has had some amazing results. Its to do with NK (natural killer) cells in the womb. He prescribes steroides from ovualtion until af or BFP, you stop taking them if af arrives but increase the does for a bfp. He also proscribes progesterone, vitamin B & D I think, omega 3 and folic acid. He does private consultations but it's apparently very expensive, I'm going to see my Dr next week and see what he can do before spending savings we have put aside for a baby.

I have been taking a B complex for 8 months now and progesterone for the past 4. Interesting I thought I had a progesterone defciency so started taking it after 6 months of unsuccessfully TTC. So far I have got pregnant 2 out of 4 months using it and 1 month I didn't ovulate so I'm sure it is helping! I also started taking omega 3 last month. I've been taking folic acid for a year now.

I'm going to try aspirin this month and using more progesterone cream next time I get a bfp! (I'm trying to stay positive that it will happen again!!)

My Dr wouldn't check my levels for this pregnancy but I'm hoping next time after 2 miscarriages he will, it will be interesting to see what my progesterone levels actually are. 

Congrats on your pregnancy :)


----------



## chan1983

Morning Laura and Allgirlsmama,

I have had psoriasis for a good 15 years. I have pcos and i am under the hospital for treatment to try and get pregnant. I am sorry to hear of your losses. I to lost my baby at 7 weeks last year. Psoriasis is not a cause for miscarriage, psoriasis is caused by your skin cells growing to fast. It is genetic condition and can be passed on to your baby but wouldn't effect you getting pregnant or carrying your baby.
My doctor is very good and would have told me if this was the case. The only problem that could prevent you from carrying full term is what you are using for it as we shouldn't use steroids as this can be bad. I find that the best thing to use is cream with aloe vera in it. You can get it from the body shop.
Also if you have concerns when your pregnant contact your early pregnacy unit or your midwife as they will be more helpful than a doctor at a GP.
I hope this helps x


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Chan1983

You're right that Psoriarsis is the skin cells growing too fast however it is an immune response by the body which causes the cells to grow too fast.

See the link below regarding psoriarsis and miscarriage, I've found others as well if you google psoriarsis and miscarriage there's quite a lot of info on it.

https://miscarriage.about.com/b/2010/03/15/researchers-find-link-between-psoriasis-and-pregnancy-loss.htm

I don't think it's the case that if you have psoriarsis you will definately have problems carrying, just more likely. Plenty of people still have no problems but the chances are higher you will have. After 2 miscarriages in 3 months I will not accept that it is just bad luck, hence my research in auto-immune conditions. 

:dust:


----------



## lulu83

lauraemily17 said:


> Hi Chan1983
> 
> You're right that Psoriarsis is the skin cells growing too fast however it is an immune response by the body which causes the cells to grow too fast.
> 
> See the link below regarding psoriarsis and miscarriage, I've found others as well if you google psoriarsis and miscarriage there's quite a lot of info on it.
> 
> https://miscarriage.about.com/b/2010/03/15/researchers-find-link-between-psoriasis-and-pregnancy-loss.htm
> 
> I don't think it's the case that if you have psoriarsis you will definately have problems carrying, just more likely. Plenty of people still have no problems but the chances are higher you will have. After 2 miscarriages in 3 months I will not accept that it is just bad luck, hence my research in auto-immune conditions.
> 
> :dust:

That sucks..i have psoriasis too...and have recently had 3 miscarraiges since november. I was wondering about my creams while pregnant...i take dovonex and clobatesol creams to 'treat' it, but stopped when pregnant. maybe i shouldnt take them at all if TTC? scary...


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have lupus an autoimmune disease, and have had 11 miscarriages. 
I think they can be linked, but even when treated, they couldnt explain my losses.


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm not too sure how the creams would affect the pregnancy or TTC, I dont use mine very often. I'm definitely going to take baby aspirin daily and hopefully it will keep the nasty antibodies under control in my womb!! 

9 babies - you are incredibly strong to be TTC after so many miscarriages :hugs: I hope you have a sticky 1 soon.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!!! I appreciate it. youa re strong too!! we all can get thru this!!


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls. I've had psoriasis since I was a child, but since the initial all-over flare-up it has been confined to my scalp and elbows. My angel wasn't an MC but she had a neural tube defect (skull not fully formed). The docs put me on massive doses of Folic Acid and I stopped using the only treatment I was using (Capasal shampoo) as I wasn't sure what was in it. During my rainbow pregnancy the psoriasis cleared up completely! It's back now though, but not too bad. 

Best of luck to you all xx


----------



## Mon_n_john

I've had 4 mcs and my RE is suspecting immune issues. In a week I am going to have a blood test to test for APA, EPA, & RIP. Hopefully we'll get some answers.

You might want to consider being tested for immune issues too. GL!


----------



## lulu83

bump!

question too...would psoriasis make me more likely to have other immune issues? does anyone know? im seeing a new ob/high risk specialist in 2 weeks, so I will definitely be asking to see if or what the m/c and psoriasis connection is..

Also wondering if anyone else knows anything else about this...hence the bumping it up :) Good luck ladies:hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hi Lulu. You know, I think it might. I have a very close friend with endo, PCOS, and Psoriasis and she has had many miscarriages. I would definately inquire with a FS about that.


----------



## lulu83

Mon_n_john said:


> Hi Lulu. You know, I think it might. I have a very close friend with endo, PCOS, and Psoriasis and she has had many miscarriages. I would definately inquire with a FS about that.

I definitely will! Thanks for the response :) 
I was just reading about the testing you had done on another thread, i hope you get some answers! :flower:


----------



## munchymoggie

I've just had a MMC and my hubby has psoriasis & after reading this thread, I am now wondering if this could be a cause.
Does anyone know if there is a link in fathers having psoriasis?


----------



## Mon_n_john

I don't think so Munchy. I think the only problems that a father might have that can affect a pregnancy is low sperm count or chromosomal issues. The immunity issues would have to come from the mother and they would affect the developing embryo. Of course, I'm no Dr. but I have done some reading and I don't see how that would affect the developing baby.


----------



## bastetgrrl

That's a really good question. My DH has psoriasis but I agree with Mon that I wouldn't think that it would affect the pregnancy since it's the womans immune system. I've read a little but everything that I've seen only talks about the woman having it.


----------



## ickle pand

There is a type of arthritis called psoriatic arthritis which is an auto-immune disorder. I don't know much about it, except that it has the skin symptoms as well as the joint symptoms but it might be worth having a look into that.


----------



## lauraemily17

Great to see this thread bumped up again, I think more people need to know about underlying health probs which affect fertility.

I have continued to do research and have found a book which explains really well the link to auto-immune conditions and infertiliy or recurrent miscarraiges. It's called 'is your body baby friendly'.

As I suspected it refers to both psoriarsis and IBS with food intolerances as being auto-immune issues which can also be related to recurrent miscarriages!! I haven't finished reading it yet but it also explains treatments. It does say that within 3 months of treatment something like 80% of people will be pregnant and carry to term! 

I'm going to take it with me to my appointment with my fertility specialist so I am armed with information. I've also just found out I can see a private FS through my work health cover so hoping they will have more time and be more inclined to do auto-immune testing sooner rather than later!!


----------



## lauraemily17

ickle pand said:


> There is a type of arthritis called psoriatic arthritis which is an auto-immune disorder. I don't know much about it, except that it has the skin symptoms as well as the joint symptoms but it might be worth having a look into that.

Rheumatyoid (sp?) arthritis is related to psoriarsis. I think it's where the immune cells which cause psoriarsis move to the joints and according to my book it is definately linked to recurrent miscarriages!

It is definately only in the women however there are certain things about a mans DNA which is in the embryo that can cause an auto-immune reaction, specifically where the man and womens DNA is too similar.


----------



## lulu83

lauraemily17 said:


> Great to see this thread bumped up again, I think more people need to know about underlying health probs which affect fertility.
> 
> I have continued to do research and have found a book which explains really well the link to auto-immune conditions and infertiliy or recurrent miscarraiges. It's called 'is your body baby friendly'.
> 
> As I suspected it refers to both psoriarsis and IBS with food intolerances as being auto-immune issues which can also be related to recurrent miscarriages!! I haven't finished reading it yet but it also explains treatments. It does say that within 3 months of treatment something like 80% of people will be pregnant and carry to term!
> 
> I'm going to take it with me to my appointment with my fertility specialist so I am armed with information. I've also just found out I can see a private FS through my work health cover so hoping they will have more time and be more inclined to do auto-immune testing sooner rather than later!!

Wow! Im going to try to pick up that book! Thanks for the info.
I cant wait to see my FS on the 16th!

Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

lulu83 said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Great to see this thread bumped up again, I think more people need to know about underlying health probs which affect fertility.
> 
> I have continued to do research and have found a book which explains really well the link to auto-immune conditions and infertiliy or recurrent miscarraiges. It's called 'is your body baby friendly'.
> 
> As I suspected it refers to both psoriarsis and IBS with food intolerances as being auto-immune issues which can also be related to recurrent miscarriages!! I haven't finished reading it yet but it also explains treatments. It does say that within 3 months of treatment something like 80% of people will be pregnant and carry to term!
> 
> I'm going to take it with me to my appointment with my fertility specialist so I am armed with information. I've also just found out I can see a private FS through my work health cover so hoping they will have more time and be more inclined to do auto-immune testing sooner rather than later!!
> 
> Wow! Im going to try to pick up that book! Thanks for the info.
> I cant wait to see my FS on the 16th!
> 
> Thanks again :hugs:Click to expand...

I got it from Amazon, it's by Alan Beer, the best book I've ever bought!! :) xx


----------



## lulu83

lauraemily17 said:


> lulu83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Great to see this thread bumped up again, I think more people need to know about underlying health probs which affect fertility.
> 
> I have continued to do research and have found a book which explains really well the link to auto-immune conditions and infertiliy or recurrent miscarraiges. It's called 'is your body baby friendly'.
> 
> As I suspected it refers to both psoriarsis and IBS with food intolerances as being auto-immune issues which can also be related to recurrent miscarriages!! I haven't finished reading it yet but it also explains treatments. It does say that within 3 months of treatment something like 80% of people will be pregnant and carry to term!
> 
> I'm going to take it with me to my appointment with my fertility specialist so I am armed with information. I've also just found out I can see a private FS through my work health cover so hoping they will have more time and be more inclined to do auto-immune testing sooner rather than later!!
> 
> Wow! Im going to try to pick up that book! Thanks for the info.
> I cant wait to see my FS on the 16th!
> 
> Thanks again :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I got it from Amazon, it's by Alan Beer, the best book I've ever bought!! :) xxClick to expand...

Nice! Im checking it out now! Thanks!!! :)


----------



## krystalm

Hello all. I have been fighting psoriasis for 13 years, and have had 2 miscarriages in the last 9 months. I suspected a link after the first, but now I'm convinced. Will be talking to my ob about this. Dovonex was the only medication I used while pregnant because my doc said it was ok. I tried not using it the 2nd time but the itching got too bad. I've never heard of baby aspirin helping psoriasis but im willing to try! But you do have to stop taking it when you concieve or not?


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi krustalm

You need to keep taking baby aspirin through the whole of the first tri. 

To my utter shock all my tests came back negative!! No autoimmune issues!! That said, my Dr advised me to take aspirin and progesterone cream to be as it won't do any harm. I'm also now taking double the dosage of folic acid. 

I am now pregnant again, only 5 weeks but feeling very different to my other 2 pregnancies. Got more symptoms & got 3+ weeks on a digi at 4+6 weeks (never got that in the others) I'm trying to stay positive & stay healthy & hoping 3rd times a charm!!

I would still strongly recommend getting tested if you can, so you know 1 way or the other. Xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am pregnant almost 9 weeks and I have lupus so it is possible but after 13 losses it is a long road. I recommend an naturopath bc they are helping me tremendously and I don't have to take all the chemicals


----------



## Islander

i have psoriatic arthritis and have just had a blighted ovum :( but was told by my doc that it wasnt a factor? so i dunno...sorry i cant shed any light but didnt wanna rnr


----------



## KmTigg114

Hi ladies, glad I have come across this thread. I just recently suffered my 2nd m/c, 3rd loss (1st was ectopic). I recently went to my regular doctor for a rash I had on my neck and I wanted to also talk to him about having my thyroid tested (quite a few family members have thyroid problems), and we talked about my m/c's and my family history (my maternal grandmother has lupus and sjogren's syndrome-both auto-immune disorders) so he sent me for a ton of bloodwork. 

I just got the bloodwork results back and multiple tests came back elevated for lupus. Now I have to have more bloods drawn and he is sending me to see a rhumatologist (sp?). I am glad to finally have some answers as to my losses (I'm just 27 and didn't think that ttc would be so hard- well the getting pg part seems easy for me, its the carrying part that I have problems with!)and to my health. I am also glad to see someone on here who suffers from lupus and is on this journey- I'm so sorry for your previous losses and all of the other ladies on here ((hugs))to all and may we all get some answers to our prayers and get our sticky little beans! 
..

So I guess I will know more when I get in to see the specialist, I am hoping that once they know for sure what exactly is going on (if it's lupus or something else) that I can get treatment and am able to have a healthy pregnancy


----------



## jailinh

Hello everyone,
I am new to this since this is my first time having a positive test result. I have been trying for the past 2 years with no success - 4 failed IUI's and 2 failed IVF's. In my case, I have moderate psoriasis and is under the care of the Alan Beer Center (the guy who wrote the book "Is Your Body Baby Friendly"). 

I did several immune testing and it shows elevated cells that is associate with psoriasis. My concern is that there is so many new study out there now regarding the link between psoriasis and miscarriages that I am afraid that I might end up losing my baby. At 5 1/2 weeks, the ultrasound does not show a fetal pole or heartbeat. From my understanding, this is too soon. 

Are are anybody on here that has psoriasis flare up during pregnancy and had a successful delivery????

Thanks for listening.


----------

